
Lindsey Graham Is Quietly Preparing a Bill to Destroy End-to-End Encryption - lisper
https://gizmodo.com/lindsey-graham-is-quietly-preparing-a-mess-of-a-bill-tr-1841394208
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110)

